# Delta Jointers



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

So I happen to come across this delta 6" professional jointer. He says the model number is 37-196 but I cant find any information on that model. There is a lot on the 37-195. Anybody know this jointer and if it would be woth $350


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Not familiar with that particular model. BUT... The 37-195 has hit Craigslist here recently with a mobile base for $250.00 in similar condition. Wish I had the bucks to get it when it was available...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Delta's Pro model is pretty much the same regardless of the model #....it looks like a 37-195 to me. The 37-275x is the same but has the X5 logos. Either way, it's a nice enough jointer but $350 is high for used. About two years ago, a friend of mine (plus many other folks) bought them from Amazon for $322 shipped with a mobile base. Considering that you can buy a new Ridgid, Grizzly, Craftsman, Sunhill, Rikon, or Jet (on sale) in the $400 range or less, $350 for a used Delta with no warranty doesn't seem prudent to me. 

$250... maybe $300 depending on how you feel about what's available new.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

knotscott said:


> Considering that you can buy a new Ridgid, Grizzly, Craftsman, Sunhill, Rikon, or Jet (on sale) in the $400 range or less, $350 for a used Delta with no warranty doesn't seem prudent to me.
> 
> $250... maybe $300 depending on how you feel about what's available new.


where do you shop? I haven't seen 6" jointers that cheap. maybe the craftman but not the other brands.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

actually I just went to grizzly's website and I see they have one for $365.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

DJ; Just my humble opinion, I dont like those single handle types. I prefer handwheels , much easier,more accurate fine adjustments. I use a 6" Jet with handwhjeels and like it alot. You will find that you do alot of fine adjustments with a jointer. I also think it is overpriced. Maybe 200 if it is in real good shape. IMHO


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

skymaster said:


> DJ; Just my humble opinion, I dont like those single handle types. I prefer handwheels , much easier,more accurate fine adjustments. I use a 6" Jet with handwhjeels and like it alot. You will find that you do alot of fine adjustments with a jointer. I also think it is overpriced. Maybe 200 if it is in real good shape. IMHO


Is that lever I see sticking out the adjustment? How could you possible make a fine adjustment with that? I frequently turn the hand wheel only 1/8 turn, or even less. 

If what you say is true, then I would not have that machine if they gave it to me unless there is something I do not know about.

George


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

djonesax said:


> where do you shop? I haven't seen 6" jointers that cheap. maybe the craftman but not the other brands.


The Ridgid's been going in the $350 to $400 range new. The Jet has been known to go on sale for $400, as is the Rikon...Woodcraft had both for that price at different times. 

Prices are on the rise though... :thumbdown:


----------



## Paul K (Jan 14, 2008)

those long handles sticking out for adjustment became quite popular about 20 years or so ago. I sort of think PM might have started it. Anyway, I know what you think about such, but in actuality it works pretty well. I have two with handwheels and one with a lever. I like the lever well enough. It can be adjusted pretty finely. As to the price, well not a bad machine, a bit expensive. I bought an older 6 inch for $150 a few months back. took a bit more cleanup but now is a nice machine. No broken parts

Paul


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I offered him 200 and he said he couldnt let it go for that cheap. Understandably so, it sells for $650 new and with the stand it would be probably $800 after tax. Supposedly it has only been used twice. The rigid is $450, the cheapest grizzly is $335, Jets are $650. How do all these machines compare to each other? 

Amazon.com: Grizzly G0452 6" Jointer: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: DELTA 37-275X X5 Professional 6-Inch 1 Horsepower Jointer, 120/240-Volt 1 Phase: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Factory-Reconditioned Ridgid 1 HP, 6-1/8" Jointer / Planer ZRJP0610: Home Improvement

Buy Jet 6" Jointer, Open Stand, 3/4 hp, 115/230V, Model JJ-6OS, JET 6" Jointer,

David


----------

